# S5/S7 usw. online / offline sichern



## DerDet (3 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
zur Zeit arbeiten wir mit Version Works, also dem Commander der Fa. GePa aus Landau.
Leider haben sich mal wieder einige Fehler in diesem Programm eingeschlichen und diese Fa. ist leider ziemlich hochnäsig was die Fehlerbereinigung angeht.
Nun suchen wir einen anderen Hersteller, welcher eine ähnliche Software herstellt.
Zu sichern wären u.a. S5/S7 und WinCC Projekte online, sowie Daten aus dem normalen Office-Leben. Vergleich auf Unterschiede und im Fall "true" Sicherung auf Server mit Kommentarvergabe.
Irgendwelche Ideen?
Grüße
DerDet


----------



## marlob (3 Dezember 2008)

Alternativen wären
[Empfehlung]
Autosave oder VersionDog
[\Empfehlung]


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Markus,

Werbung ist es nur, wenn es für deine eigenen Produkte ist. Ansonsten sind es höchstens Empfehlungen. 

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## DerDet (4 Dezember 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Alternativen wären
> [Empfehlung]
> Autosave oder VersionDog
> [\Empfehlung]


 
Hallo und erst mal Danke!
Englisch ist leider nicht gerade das was man da brauchen könnte, da es zumeist mehrere Anwender gibt, schade.
Und VersionDog ist Gepa, wenn man es auch nicht direkt sieht, leider..

Grüsse


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Dezember 2008)

DerDet schrieb:


> Hallo und erst mal Danke!
> Englisch ist leider nicht gerade das was man da brauchen könnte, da es zumeist mehrere Anwender gibt, schade.
> Und VersionDog ist Gepa, wenn man es auch nicht direkt sieht, leider..
> 
> Grüsse



Ist nicht Gepa. Es sind ehemalige Mitarbeiter von Gepa. Aber WernerS wird hier sicher genaueres einstellen, gell Herr Schnäbele ;-)


----------



## WernerS (17 Dezember 2008)

Hoppla,

da habe ich gepennt und diesen Beitrag glatt übersehen.
Danke an Marlob und H. Hönle für die Erwähnung.

Zur Klarstellung: die Firma GEPA gibt es nicht mehr, der Besitzer von VersionWorks heisst jetzt Rockwell Automation Solutions GmbH und sitzt in Karlsruhe.

Die Unklarheiten über die Verbindung von VersionWorks und versiondog bestehen vielleicht darin, dass einige Namen früher bei VersionWorks genannt wurden und jetzt 
bei versiondog auftauchen.

versiondog ist eine komplette Neuentwicklung der Firma AUVESY.
Ich persönlich habe mit der Entwicklung von VersionWorks 1998 begonnen. Zuletzt war ich Geschäftsführer der GEPA mbH.
Aus verschiedenen Gründen, die mit dem Kauf von GEPA durch Rockwell und den dadurch geänderten Zielen zu tun haben, verliess ich die Firma.

Im Mai 2007 habe ich AUVESY gegründet und zusammen mit dem VersionWorks Chefentwickler die Entwicklung von versiondog begonnen. 
Wie man unserer Webseite auch entnehmen kann, haben sich mittlerweile weitere, ehemalige Kollegen im versiondog Team wieder zusammen gefunden.

Die von "DerDet" geschilderten Anforderungen werden von versiondog erfüllt.


----------



## DerDet (17 Dezember 2008)

WernerS schrieb:


> Hoppla,
> 
> Die von "DerDet" geschilderten Anforderungen werden von versiondog erfüllt.


Ich werde es bei uns in der Fa. anprechen, denn Version Works hat ein paar Ungereimtheiten (Bugs), das schlimmste sind die H1-Bus Abbrüche von S5 Onlineverbindungen seit ca. dem drittletzten Update. Die Bereinigung dauert ewig und ist dadurch nicht zufriedenstellend.
mfg


----------

